# Sock pattern - need help finding



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

I have wanted to make socks but I have this terrible problem with the majority of the patterns - the seam is at the end of the toe.... that drives me NUTS! My DS has given me several beautiful pairs and I just hate wearing them.... I know, my toes are spoiled!  
But really the seam makes my toes really hurt - so.... where can I find a pattern for knitted socks that have the seam for the toe on TOP of the foot (more like store bought ones)?


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

How about grafting the toe?  That way there is no seam. I do this for sweaters, socks, mittens & some types of hats.
http://www.knitty.com/issuesummer04/FEATtheresasum04.html

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/tips/graft.htm
EDIT!!!
Check the links.  I forgot to tell you how to set up the first 2 stitches!!

Work your sock to the toe until there is an even # of stitches (usually 6-12)

Break yarn so that it is about 3X as long as the stitches are in length. You don't want the yarn too short :angel: !


Now here you go:

Hold needles parallel with broken yarn end to the right

Thread a darning needle

1.	Insert daring needle with thread into the 1st stitch on the Front Needle as if to KNIT. Slip off needle.

2.	Insert needle into 2nd stitch on the Front Needle as if to Purl. Leave stitch on needle.

3.	Insert needle into 1st stitch on Back Needle as if to Purl. Slip off.

4.	Insert needle into 2nnd stitch on Back Needle as if to Knit. Leave stitch on needle.

Repeat these 4 steps until all stitches are used up. 

veme


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If DS has not been using the Kitchner stitch, see Veme's post, then yuck!

To have the seam on top, stop where you begin to make decreases for the toe. Knit back and forth over half of the stitches, the same half you made the heel from. As you knit back and forth, either make decreases, or short row to the tip of your toes. Then, either make increases or short row to come up over the toes. Graft the seam.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Would sox knitted from the toe up solve the problem?
Lisa


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

In the knitting links thread there is a link on grafting or kitchner stitch and it has pictures if not a little video.

Somerhill I would think that might work. I've never made socks from the toe up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you make socks from the toe up, try the Turkish cast on. I've used this on the last two socks I've made and I really like it.


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm gonna have to get brave and try this....
I may need help! LOL


----------

